# Equine Agility Club



## Exotic (Dec 29, 2014)

The International Horse Agility Club
Does anybody currently do this in the U.S.? I'm thinking of getting into it and wanted to see what others thought of it.  Looks like fun!


----------



## Bright (Aug 18, 2014)

I was wondering the same, and would also like to do Equine Algility


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I was bored and bo't the book. It's all about fine-tuning the groundwork. The obstacles are the test of how well you're doing. It's becoming quite popular.


----------

